# 3D photo paper?



## Mike_E (Jun 25, 2012)

"When you shine a light on a photo from different angles, nothing happens to the image. But what if the shadows on it could change as if it were a real, three-dimensional object? That day is closer than you think."

Futuristic Paper Reflects Light Like 3D Objects, Might Just Save Printed Media | Gizmodo Australia 

I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 25, 2012)

Interesting but it does seem a bit like a new and improved buggy whip.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 25, 2012)

Why would this save printed media ?

I avoid popular media because of what they write, not because they dont have 3D photographs.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 25, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> Why would this save printed media ?
> 
> I avoid popular media because of what they write, not because they dont have 3D photographs.



Hyperbole to generate readership.  However having a print that changes with the angle of the light hitting it/time of day would be quite interesting to play with.

I don't understand why this was moved to digital discussion though.  Photography products I could understand but oh well


----------



## KmH (Jun 25, 2012)

This guy said what I was thinking.

"I remember the first time I saw a hologram used in mass print media, it was on the cover of National Geographic.  The next and last time I saw one in mass use, was on credit cards.  It changed nothing, and I expect even less from this technology. Sorry."

I'm old enough to have now lived through 5 different - _*3-D is the next big thing*_ - eras. 

No doubt, if they get sufficient funding they may get to the point they have a marketable product.


----------



## Skaperen (Jun 26, 2012)

KmH said:


> I'm old enough to have now lived through 5 different - _*3-D is the next big thing*_ - eras.


And hopefully we will all live through the 3D-TV era.


----------

